# Blazers @ Cavs | Game #8 | 11/15/06



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you guys just not know there was a game today?

Cavs looking good early. Lebron in foul trouble though.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

I hope larry is okay


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

I'm looking at the game and studying. I'll probably get smoked tomorrow in physics. Oh well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I hope larry is okay



No crap. Dude is just unlucky. Born under a bad star or something.

Lebron playing a good floor game. Extremely patient tonight. And red hot from 3.

I will say this game reminds me of our Bobcats game though. We're trying to win the game with our big men, which will be fine, so long as they don't suck in the second half like they did against the Bobcats.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



remy23 said:


> I'm looking at the game and studying. I'll probably get smoked tomorrow in physics. Oh well.


If you need any help with that, let me know. It's about the only thing I _can _do, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Eric with 8 points on 4-of-4 shooting. The man is draining his jump shots. Great!

Cleveland leads 51-43 (8 point advantage).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



Brandname said:


> If you need any help with that, let me know. It's about the only thing I _can _do, lol. :biggrin:


Yeah, if I have a problem with this angular momentum, I'll definitely ask you a question or two. The teacher gives a crap load of these problems every night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

What happened to Larry ???????????????????


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Well I guess there's not a whole lot to say about the first half. Eric Snow was a bright spot. He hit a couple jumpers, which we've been waiting for him to do all year. You know, he could really be a starting quality point guard still, if only he could shoot. Unfortunately, I think he's just on fire and will cool off soon enough.

Lebron has been taken out of his scoring game for the most part. He got a couple quick fouls early and hasn't taken it to the hole too much. But I really like what he's doing on the court. He's playing in control. The pull up 3 on the break is a coach's worst nightmare, but he made it, so I won't complain about it. Plus, it's a huge momentum shifter. He's played well within the offense and the flow has occurred very naturally.

Most of all, though, I'm thrilled with how the team responded to Lebron being on the bench in the first. Larry really looked like what we hoped for when we brought him in. He was leading the team while Lebron was out, hitting shots, distributing the ball, and playing stellar defense. If he keeps this up, we may actually be able to BUILD on leads when Lebron goes to the bench. Imagine the luxury.

Z still isn't in rhythm offensively. But he's played great defense and has rebounded well. He's not slouching; he seems to be trying hard. So I can't fault him too much if his shot isn't going down. But it's going to have to start dropping soon. This has been a very long slump.

Drew looks good again. Doing about as well as I could hope against Randolph, who evidently has transformed into an incredible offensive player. Some of the shots he was hitting were incredible. Good to see that some people can come back strong after microfracture surgery. 

Pavlovic again finishing strong on the break. I love that about him. We need a finisher so bad, and he's freakishly athletic. I love it. His defense has been excellent as well.

So I said there isn't much to say about the first half, and then I go write a novel about it. Apologies.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



Pioneer10 said:


> What happened to Larry ???????????????????


Got landed on wrong. Really just unlucky. 

It's a shame that the man just can't seem to escape his reputation, even though his injury tonight was through no fault of his own.

I heard a rumor that it's a lower leg contusion, but I haven't confirmed it. He won't return tonight, but I hope it won't keep him out long.

EDIT - Scott Williams just said he does indeed have a lower leg contusion.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Good to see Gooden bounce back after two bad games. I know we beat SA early but this team looks a lot better since Pavs got playing times. Amazing how one player even if he isn't a star can have such a big impact. We look so much better in terms of the second unit which has led to the first unit not having as much pressure.

OBTW good luck remy on you're test :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



Brandname said:


> Got landed on wrong. Really just unlucky.
> 
> It's a shame that the man just can't seem to escape his reputation, even though his injury tonight was through no fault of his own.
> 
> ...


 As longs as it's not bone or joint I'll live with it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



remy23 said:


> Yeah, if I have a problem with this angular momentum, I'll definitely ask you a question or two. The teacher gives a crap load of these problems every night.


Oh yeah. If there's one thing I can't stand about physics professors, it's that they give way too much homework. It's really not necessary at all.

When I taught, I didn't give any work outside of class. I think it was well-appreciated.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



Pioneer10 said:


> As longs as it's not bone or joint I'll live with it


Yeah, it sounds relatively minor, by Larry's standards. 

Which is a big relief. He has been huge for us this year so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Is it just my imagination or so far this season Randolph > Brand.

ZBo has been a beast.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



remy23 said:


> Is it just my imagination or so far this season Randolph > Brand.
> 
> ZBo has been a beast.


I don't know personally since I haven't seen them play. But as far as I know, Brand plays much, much better defense than Randolph, so I'm not sure it'd show up in the stats. 

But you're right, Brand has had a really down start to the year. And Randolph has been unbelievable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

James pushing the ball on the break. That's what we all love to see.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

WTH happened to Eric Snow? Did Gibson being activated light a fire under his you know what


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Wow, our team is playing great team basketball right now. Team defense, ball movement, I love it. 

We can go all the way if we can gain consistency.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

We activate Gibson, and then we put Wesley in?!!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

James trying to show off


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



Brandname said:


> We activate Gibson, and then we put Wesley in?!!


 Blah and more blah


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

^ LOL And Wesley must still be "beating" Brown in practice or something to remain active.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

This game ain't over we're still not in the 4th. hopefully we don't fall asleep like we did in the Charlotte and Knicks games


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



Pioneer10 said:


> This game ain't over we're still not in the 4th. hopefully we don't fall asleep like we did in the Charlotte and Knicks games


Agreed. I definitely don't feel comfortable yet.

Maybe we can gain the consistency of a team like the Spurs, we can rest easy going into the 4th with a ~20 pt lead. Although it would take a collapse for us to lose this one.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

I hope the lead holds, so that Gibson can get on the court.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

The fact that we're outrebounding them while shooting a significantly higher percentage says a lot about how good of a rebounding team we are. I don't think we've been outrebounded in a game yet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Aldridge doesn't look bad for the Blazers: that may be a very strong frontcourt for them downline: Aldridge, Randolph, and a guy like Pryzbilla.

Too bad Roy ain't playing because we're killing them at every other position inculding PG!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

If there's one way we can lose this game, it's by playing Wesley heavy minutes in the 4th.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Hmm how does Sergio look to you guys: I wanted the Cavs to take him instead of Brown in the draft


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

It feels like James has scored on exclusively dunks this game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Yet he's shot 5 3-pointers tonight. Well 4 and a desperation shot, but I'm actually quite pleasantly surprised at his outside shooting this year. It's been very impressive. 42% coming into tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Listening to Fred and Scott's commentary, do you think maybe Mike Brown is still starting Snow to set an example. I mean, he's been great tonight, but other than that, he has been horrible on offense. I think he might be sending a message to the team that it doesn't matter how good you are on offense, if you play defense, you'll get time. If not, you won't get as much time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Is Big Z done or just in a bad funk?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

^ Hard to tell. Perhaps a little of both.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 100, Portland 87*


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



SPMJ said:


> Is Big Z done or just in a bad funk?


He is great defensively but on offensively he is becoming worse and worse and just finishing chip shots


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> He is great defensively but on offensively he is becoming worse and worse and just finishing chip shots


 Z's defense has been good recently but I'm still having flashback's to Etan Thomas just rolling him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs. Blazers: Right now.*

Half of the Blazers post in there game threads consist of them ripping on Magloire. He got as much abuse as Snow usually gets in our game threads lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Just got TiVo the other day so I wont miss a Cavs game live or taped. I watched the game, and did we really move the ball around or what?
It was actually enjoyable to watch, we were moving the ball around, cutting, screening, dribble and kick. It looks like Mike Brown might have something going for him.

I think we can still wait on Z, if our record was flip flop I would be in a panic, but he has time to work out the kinks with the rest of the team playing so well. But it looks sadly to me that Marshall looks about as old as Z out there at times.


The one question I have, We know DJ has shot it well lately, but did anyone watch his defense tonight. He was moving his feet, cutting off the dribble, double down on randolph, I think he is all about confidence on both sides of the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was hoping we would see this type of play from Jones as he came into this offseason in much better shape. Got a bit discouraged with his mediocre preseason play.

On the other hand this was a road back to back for Portland so this was an expected win: I'm not making any strong presumptions about the quality of the Cavs by this game


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> On the other hand this was a road back to back for Portland so this was an expected win: I'm not making any strong presumptions about the quality of the Cavs by this game


I agree, we will see what kind of team we are with our back-to-back with Washington on saturday (which just got spanked by NYC tonight)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I watched the game, did I miss something? In the game recap it said Daniel Gibson sub in for 1 minute and recorded one assist. Was that the final minute of the game?

Also, if Larry is questionable might as well put in Shannon vs Timberwolves.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I watched the game, did I miss something? In the game recap it said Daniel Gibson sub in for 1 minute and recorded one assist. Was that the final minute of the game?
> 
> Also, if Larry is questionable might as well put in Shannon vs Timberwolves.


Yes, Gibson got in the final minute of the game. Mike Brown can't have him playing any more than that, lest the universe explode.

I have never liked Z's fit with this team, and now his contract looks as bad as Adonal Foyle's. I'm sorry, that was uncalled for, but he does look terrible. Isn't he a two-time all-star? You can't just blame your woes on a new offense. And please, someone to tell him to stop with the learning the hook shot nonsense, it is one of the ugliest offensive moves ever.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *The Cavaliers won a game Wednesday night, but perhaps more importantly they dodged a bullet.
> 
> Behind a routine yet excellent performance by LeBron James, the Cavs squashed an outmanned, youthful and tired Portland Trail Blazers team, 100-87. It earned the Cavs their fourth consecutive victory as they maintained the best record in the Eastern Conference thus far.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16025560.htm


----------

